# Dissertation Help!



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys, I would really appreciate it if you have a spare 5 minutes to take a look at my dissertation survey, it's only 6 questions and your input would be really appreciated:

https://qtrial2015az1.az1.qualtrics.com ... LNxKz4YP2d


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Done.

Interesting questions! Good luck with the disso! I've done three now so feel your pain [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

Done


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow.. 
They were more pensive than I expected.  
Done & good luck with the dissertation.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

So glad I don't have a dissertation to do - they sound soooo boring!

Cheeky questions though, I was expecting stuff about what colour iPhone I like!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Quiet ethically challenging..


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

All done  what in earth is your dissertation about??


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Done (a bit of female input!)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Completed.

Though one of your questions is wrong:
_"You are an officer in the army, it comes to your attention that one of the men under your command is a homosexual, *which is prohibited under army regulations*. However this man is one of your best soldiers and his sexual orientation does not affect his ability to do his job. What do you do?"_

It's not prohibited to be homosexual in the Armed Forces.
See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_ori ... ed_Kingdom

Good luck with the dissertation - I hope you get your facts right.


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

done!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Done


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Completed.
> 
> Though one of your questions is wrong:
> _"You are an officer in the army, it comes to your attention that one of the men under your command is a homosexual, *which is prohibited under army regulations*. However this man is one of your best soldiers and his sexual orientation does not affect his ability to do his job. What do you do?"_
> ...


To be fair, the question doesn't say which army you're an officer in...

Although I totally get your point about him not checking his facts - I'm not an officer in ANY army!! Where did he get that from??!?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Done good luck with your dissertation


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Completed.
> ...


True - I guess if you were a member of ISIS there's the possibility you might be set alight, thrown off the top of a tall building or stoned...


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Completed.
> 
> Though one of your questions is wrong:
> _"You are an officer in the army, it comes to your attention that one of the men under your command is a homosexual, *which is prohibited under army regulations*. However this man is one of your best soldiers and his sexual orientation does not affect his ability to do his job. What do you do?"_
> ...


was just going to say this myself


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Completed.
> 
> Though one of your questions is wrong:
> _"You are an officer in the army, it comes to your attention that one of the men under your command is a homosexual, *which is prohibited under army regulations*. However this man is one of your best soldiers and his sexual orientation does not affect his ability to do his job. What do you do?"_
> ...


I think it was more a question to gauge your response than a statement of military law


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Dome ... Totally didn't expect those questions mind lol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Done.

Some good questions and a few moral dilemas.

A couple of them I would have liked to ask for more information, like the woman with the package who didn't stop, the actual response could have been different depending on history / MO in the area in recent past.

Not involved directly in close protection, but have been the 'asset' on a few occasions, and am off to west Africa and other 'interesting' places later in the year where I will have a security detail and chase cars etc. sometimes we use client's security teams, others we use our own global contractor, who has some very 'serious' chaps working for them. Get a few interesting tales on some trips.

I love my job!


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

The question about prohibiting sexuality in the army made me raise my eyebrows, but I am fairly sure that there's a point to such a question. I answered them accepting that the army in question prohibits it and didn't question it.

Stab in the dark at you're studying psychology or sociology?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

RSSTT said:


> The question about prohibiting sexuality in the army made me raise my eyebrows, but I am fairly sure that there's a point to such a question. I answered them accepting that the army in question prohibits it and didn't question it.
> 
> Stab in the dark at you're studying psychology or sociology?


Or corruption and killing people? :twisted:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

My dissertation is based on the conflicts between ethics and regulation in the military and private security industry.

As for the homosexual question, as per the intro page, these are all hypothetical scenarios, not based on any country/conflict etc in order to avoid the possibility of being accused of stereotyping.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Done.

Very interesting questions


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Done - that'll sort them all out :wink:

As with most of these psychometric type tests, many of the answers can be qualified with, well it depends... which isn't covered, so you are forced into choosing an option regardless ...


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Done. Good luck with it.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Done

Some every thought provoking questions

John


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad my degree was a practical assessment!


----------

